# Wood Rack (Offset Smoker)



## zimman (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 20”x40” offset LyfeTyme smoker that’s 1/4” steel. It’s been a fantastic cooker over the years. Recently I needed to move it and accidentally dropped the weight of the smoker on to the wood rack underneath the cooker during the offload. 

Naturally 500lbs of steel bent the angle iron and the expanded steel. No issues with the legs of the cooker.

Shall I try to hammer it back straight or just cut it off and go without?

Thanks for any advice shared!


----------



## forktender (Nov 11, 2020)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm only guessing without a picture but it sounds like you have a shelf down low under the cook chambed connected to all 4 legs and that shelf is now bent?  I wouldn't cut it out....it's adding stability to the four legs.  But no harm in straightening it


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 12, 2020)

That's why God gave us the hammer.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 12, 2020)

I would definitely attempt to straighten it or replace it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2020)

Please provide a photo, so we can help with a better answer.
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 12, 2020)

Don’t cut it off. Fix it. I believe the square bottom Support helps Maintain structural integrity of the legs when moving etc


----------



## zimman (Nov 12, 2020)

Here is the smoker. I did end up cutting it off as it was 1” angle iron and after multiple attempts with a 6lb hammer, I was getting no where. I was worried about the support but after cutting it off and moving it a bit, appears just as solid as before.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 13, 2020)

All's well that ends well.  I agree it looks stable and ready for many good cooks.  Let us know about your next meal with it.  

In general, e.g. for straightening car bumpers, etc, the hammer isn't the preferred tool.  :-)  God also gave us the ramp, which when wrapped upon itself gives you a screw thread, which can be very useful in deliberately, and in a controlled manner, pulling bent things back straight again.  

This was probably also a good job for a ratcheted come-along, which  should be in everyone's garage.  Or trunk.


----------



## joetee (Nov 14, 2020)

zimman said:


> View attachment 470638
> 
> Here is the smoker. I did end up cutting it off as it was 1” angle iron and after multiple attempts with a 6lb hammer, I was getting no where. I was worried about the support but after cutting it off and moving it a bit, appears just as solid as before.


I would be concerned with longevity. After a year or two.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 14, 2020)

If there's any bare metal showing from where the shelf attached, shoot it with some spray paint.  Looks like ~satin or ~flat black to me.   
If there's any sharp weld remnants left behind, file them smooth first thing.  Sharp things rust easier than smooth things.


----------

